# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  configuration ASP.NET avec serveur IIS

## elharraq_abdo

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer Visual Web Developer 2005, Express Edition et le serveur ISS de windows XP professionnel.

Le problme se pose  lorsque je veux visualiser mon site. Lorsque je rentre dans mon navigateur, l'adresse suivante:
http://localhost/index/default.aspx,
je reois l'erreur suivante:

La page XML ne peut pas tre affiche 
Impossible d'afficher l'entre XML en utilisant la feuille de style XSL. Corrigez l'erreur, puis cliquez sur le bouton Actualiser ou ressayez ultrieurement. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nom commenc avec un caractre non valide. Erreur de traitement de la ressource http://localhost/index/default.aspx. Ligne...

<%@ Page Language="VB" AutoEventWireup="false" CodeFile="Default.aspx.vb" Inherits="_Default" %>
-^

Pouvez-vous m'aider  rsoudre mon problme.

Merci

----------


## dtavan

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'installer Visual Web Developer 2005, Express Edition et le serveur ISS de windows XP professionnel.
> 
> Le problme se pose lorsque je veux visualiser mon site. Lorsque je rentre dans mon navigateur, l'adresse suivante:
> http://localhost/index/default.aspx,
> je reois l'erreur suivante:
> 
> La page XML ne peut pas tre affiche 
> ...


index est-il bien un rpertoire virtuel ?

Si oui peut-tre pourriez vous poster votre code, ce serait plus clair  ::merci::

----------

